# So there I am in the hospital



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I was just tearing down some of the props tonight when my wife comes out and says we're taking our youngest to the hospital to get checked out. I say okay lets go.
Once we get to the hospital I get as much attention as my daughter from the doctors and nurses.
Guess I should have cleaned up first.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

hehe - looks good! was your daughter all-right?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Ya she's okay, just a little sick. Gonna be a long night.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hope your daughter is fine now?

What blood did ya use?

Nice job with the make-up!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

that is greatness!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I bet you got a seat right away in the emergency room.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job on the makeup (it is makeup right?)


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Little one is fine.
Ya it's makeup.
I used woochies for the glass and the cheap walmart makeup kit that comes with the tube and cake makeup. It also came with a wax based creepy skin.
Thanks for the comments and yes the hospital staff got a startle at first when they saw me coming in the front door.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ahhhh...'tis croup and stridor season. I was in the e.r. with my preschooler at 1 a.m. last Monday! (She loved the ambulance ride).

Hope all is well...bring on the orange juice, Robitussin & antibiotics.
And you need a Band-Aid for that head! (great makeup!)


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry there Sickie Ickie guess I didn't really answer your question but I used the blood that came with the walmart kit. I like it because it's a little thicker and doesn't run into my eye within the first minute of putting it on.
I will tell you that it can make the world go dark pretty quick if you do get a good amount in there though.
Happened last year as you can see from this pic.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wildcat, I see you found what worked from last year and expanded on it. Nice to have the previous knowledge. I'm impressed by the dark color of the blood.  Usually they have the super cheap stuff that pinks out fast or drys and peels off.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Glad to hear you kid is alright 
Ha ha I bet they thought OMG when you walked in
good makeup job


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks.
I have been asked if I could go back to do some makeup for thier training. Porbably be doing it in the spring.


----------

